# Nespresso maestria - strange lights flashing



## baguette (Aug 11, 2017)

I have a Nespresso Maestria bought 4 years ago. Always good.

Now when turned on *espresso and lungo lights flash rapidly*, on a 3-4 time cycle and then lights go off (main switch still on)..won´t work.

I´ve tried, descaling, emptying....everything indicated in the manual and...nothing

I filmed a short 1 min video and uploaded to youtube. Local Nespresso Agents were not helpful...

so here it is, 




I thought that maybe someone had the same issue (although I did not find anything similar in the web).

Thanks! ?


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

This forum tends to be populated by members 'overly keen' and 'passionately involved' with coffee. Often referred to as 'Coffee Snobs' in other parts of the world, we are a friendly bunch, but are often unable to help out with questions of this nature since a lot of the members do not use a Nespresso machine.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Isn't this part of the descaling routine. Press and hold both buttons. After a while the blink slowly. Release. Slow blinking eventually stops and machine heats up. Alternatively try same routine but with lingo button.


----------



## baguette (Aug 11, 2017)

timmyjj21 said:


> This forum tends to be populated by members 'overly keen' and 'passionately involved' with coffee. Often referred to as 'Coffee Snobs' in other parts of the world, we are a friendly bunch, but are often unable to help out with questions of this nature since a lot of the members do not use a Nespresso machine.


I understand, thanks for your clarification.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

baguette said:


> I understand, thanks for your clarification.


Don't be put off. Plenty of Nespresso questions come up on here. Doesn't matter where you start the journey.

Did my button pressing suggestion work?


----------



## baguette (Aug 11, 2017)

I turned it on, after warming up lights (slow flashing both espresso and lungo), lights start flashing rapidly for about 1 minute (shown in the video). Then, lights go off (but main switch stays on).

I did what you suggested both in the warming phase and when lights were flashing rapidly and nothing happened....


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Rats! Could be the perfect time to upgrade


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Hmmm. Here's the manual:

https://www.nespresso.com/cdn/ecom/websites/manuals/maestria/2012/www_Maestria_DELONGHI(EN_GR_DE_IT_ES_PT_CZ_HU_RU_PL).pdf

It does seem that all lights flashing is to do with descaling. It also seems that descaling is a two step process - descale + rinse - requiring some pretty precise setting of dials, moving of steam wands, and pushing of buttons.

At the risk of sounding like a patronising git, have you followed the steps exactly, and completed the rinsing step?


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2019)

Hi, can anyone please help. I have a Krups Nespresso machine. I tried to descale it and have now got problems. I first had an air lock and could not get the lights to stop flashing. I have now cleared the lock and successfully carried out a descale. Now I cannot get the lights to stop flashing. I have tried holding them both in for 3 seconds and also tried resting to default by holding in the lungo button. I am now getting both lights flashing simultaneously or flashing together slowly for one flash and fast for another. When I can get the lights to bot flash together slowly, it stays flashing forever.

Has anyone got any suggestions please?


----------

